# Fishing the two hearted in july?



## HuskerBrett (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be in the UP for a summer vacation and am trying to plan a 2 day excursion for some trout fishing.I have never fished the Two-Hearted and any suggestions would be great.Ihave researched some info on camping,lodging etc. and the campground at the mouth looks beautiful,does anyone know about access from that area for fishing, thanks


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, you can fish near the campground at the mouth. Cross the foot bridge at the campground and you can go aways upstream. There are a lot of access points if you go down the Coast Guard Rd. from Reed and Green campground. That'll be on the north side of the river. Good luck!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I rented a canoe from the campground and did a float trip a few years back.I did pretty good on the Brook Trout.When I would see a nice spot or hole I would just park the canoe on the bank and fish for awhile then move on.Roostertails were my lure od choice.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

> I rented a canoe from the campground




That is a very nice trip. From Reed/Green is about a 6 hour paddle....alot more if fishing.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

The campground at the mouth can get quite busy. I thought I'd heard that the Reed/Green campground was getting shut down. Anybody know? There are other, quieter campgrounds around Pike Lake & Culhane Lake to name a few.


----------

